# SLS free?



## SoapShy (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.soaposh.co.uk/store/WsDefault.asp?One=412

As I am new to this I am reading up on the melt and pour bases, some say they are SLS free just getting my head around what SLS is, I've noticed in the 'Ingredients' list it states SLS is in it. 
Is this right?

Also has anyone brought anything from this website before? I'm thinking of getting my moulds and ingredients from here.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Sep 6, 2010)

You are right. They say it is SLS free but I have always thought that SLS was Sodium Laurel Sulfate which is right there in the ingredients. Maybe they mean something else but i would think twice about a company that talks outside both sideds of their mouth :cry:


----------



## SoapShy (Sep 7, 2010)

I have researched a little more into this and have later found out that Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (SLS) is in the same family (like a cousin) to Sodium Laureth Sulfate (SLES) so that is why its 'SLS free' but in my opinion from what I can see Sodium Laureth Sulfate is still the same as the Lauryl its just less harsher. Very confusing...makes me want to go organic.


----------



## Aleannan (Sep 11, 2010)

I did try SLS free soap base and found that it did not lather at all.. so i had to find a new base  hope that helps
Kathryn


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 20, 2010)

I found this one...anyone ever tried it?
 Scroll down to
*Pure & Natural™ Clear Soap Base*
http://www.goplanetearth.com/bases_melt ... html#clear

Found this one too
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... b.+Tray%29


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

Tracey, I coincidently had a request from a customer for glycerine soaps (I do CP), so I was cruising the forum for info and saw your post.  I ordered 3 different varieties, including the organic and the natural.  I'll see if I can remember to post what I think of them.  The prices looked good even with shipping calculated.  Profit margin for me should be pretty much the same as my CP.

(The customer was the teller at the bank today where I deposited last weekend's craft fair profits.  Never know where a customer will come from!)


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks...love to hear how they work out!


----------

